# i need theme ideas for blonde mac enclosure!



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 26, 2011)

Got this little TV unit from my sister in law, its 70cm high x 38cm deep x 68cm length. We are planning on making it for our evil little blonde mac Lillith but are stumped for a theme. They come from a range of locations so not too sure which to go with. Hubbyhas already done red desert for our bredli, rainforest for the jungle, got a ruin tank coming for the diamond, planning a grasslands/homestead one for our md who we haven't even picked up yet! 

So, I need suggestions for our blonde mac tank. She is still only little, so she will get a fair while out of it. Pic below of enclosure. door already installed in the right hand side and the front will be perspex




Oh, if you have any pics of ones that you think would suit please put up 

well fine since people looked but didn't answer we went ahead and did a cave theme. I really wanted a hogwarts theme, but hubby wasn't into that.
so here is the foamy cave thing which will be rendered on friday with out diamond enclosure we are doing


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 27, 2011)

Rofl, I've been scanning google images for "small snake" themes but come up blank, you could have always checked out one of the previous threads where people were trying to guess my next theme, that would give you a few ideas, flintstones was one.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 27, 2011)

oops! is it to late to suggest this???


----------



## OPPPO (Jul 27, 2011)

Cant help you out with a theme, sorry. 
Just wanted to mention that when I made my tank I found that perspex was quite flimsy. due to it only being secured top and bottom.
If you have not used perspex before test before you buy.
I had some glass cut and it wasn't much more than the perspex and alot stronger.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 27, 2011)

Well done Mad! Very appropriate for a blonde PMSL


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 27, 2011)

lol thanks jaz, flinstones would have been interesting! 

oppo - we get industrial grade perspex from hubby's work for free. it has a ten year gaurentee against fading and warping and all that kinda stuff. if it does then we will change i guess


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 27, 2011)

I set up a couple of my enclosures to look like a yard with junk laying around. I have a watering can laying on its side, shoes, and slate propped up on bits of timber and bird boxes. All things you see laying around where you might find a snake hiding one day.

I also want to set up one of my carpet tanks to look like the inside of a shed - roof rafters, a tap, stack of hay, all miniature of course. lol


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 27, 2011)

Castle was another suggestion, maybe you could morph your cave into a castle ! 

Oh c'mon mysnakesau, you cant tell us about your backyard enclosure and not show pics, How mean !


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah i wanna see these yard enclosures! 

jax - i still think hogwarts would be great, but hubby rekcons its too complex. maybe i can buy the new harry potter lego and set it up for an enclosure


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 27, 2011)

remind hubby that you are only "creating the illusion" *insert spooky ghostly music* as long as you can find a couple of key elements that are easily recognisable to Hogwarts then the rest can look 'close enough' 

I did see one once, i think it was about 18mths ago, and i may have even saved the pic for future reference, hang on i'll go look......

remind hubby that you are only "creating the illusion" *insert spooky ghostly music* as long as you can find a couple of key elements that are easily recognisable to Hogwarts then the rest can look 'close enough' 

I did see a 'yard one' once, i think it was about 18mths ago, and i may have even saved the pic for future reference, hang on i'll go look...... 


hopefully it works, its been awhile since i've attached a pic and people seem to have a lot of trouble lately... let me know if you cant see it.

I cant remember who it was that created this one, but it was one of the first ones I saw that made me realise snakes didn't have to live in a white melamine world, so thank you who ever you are.... you've cost me a small fortune over the years in powertools and supplies LOL


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 27, 2011)

mad4400 said:


> oops! is it to late to suggest this???



Love it... i was going to suggest a hairdressing salon theme


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 28, 2011)

ahhhh thats pretty cool jax thanks for that, liked how the brick work was done.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 28, 2011)

they're apparantly the plastic brick faces that you can find at some bunnings,


----------



## 1woma (Jul 29, 2011)

what about something like this????

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=181638&d=1294889057


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 29, 2011)

wow thats pretty good, thanks for the link 1woma


----------



## 1woma (Jul 29, 2011)

i had a link to how to make one to but cant seem to find it anywere.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 29, 2011)

Just don't make anything too difficult or she wont be able to figure it out, sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## 1woma (Jul 29, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> just don't make anything too difficult or she wont be able to figure it out, sorry, couldn't resist.



lmao


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 29, 2011)

shea_and_ruby said:


> wow thats pretty good, thanks for the link 1woma


 
I have a doc at home on the tree stump if you're interested ?


----------



## 1woma (Jul 29, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> I have a doc at home on the tree stump if you're interested ?



i am


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 29, 2011)

Gimme a couple of hours to get dinner over with and I'll go get it


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 29, 2011)

thanks jax


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 29, 2011)

here you are guys, its in a pdf format so that everyone can access it.

I found this ages ago, I cant credit where i found it i'm sorry.

they use the black rubber type foam but you can do the same thing with the normal styro foam


and i'll put it on the diy group somewhere too, so it can always be found


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 29, 2011)

thats a great article jax, will show it to hubby! will come in handy for our diamond enclosure we have just rendered


----------



## 1woma (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Jax, im thinking i mite do a stump as my next one, but my woma already has an enclosure so i mite have to get another ground dwelling snake to inhabit this one lol


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 30, 2011)

So here is what the cave looks like now it is finished:



i want it to look more like hell than a cave, cause she is a right little devil! will probably give it a coat of coloured pondtite early next week


----------



## joelly116 (Jul 31, 2011)

id just keep them in a tube easy to keep clean suits that sort of python perfected

looks awsome tho, cool idea


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 31, 2011)

If your going to make it look like hell you'll need a lava pool


----------



## bucket (Jul 31, 2011)

i would like to see a black snake in that barbie and ken set up that would be different


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Aug 1, 2011)

well the mound at the back where her basking spot is, is being painted dark grey and the top will be red hehehe. not sure if we can pull it off or if it will just look cheap! are macs aboreal? and if so, what should we use in way of branches and what not? i was thinking barbed wire or chains hehehe

So here is the beginnings of hell:





So what should I use for climbing? Do spotted climb much? Was thinking like barbed wire or chains.....


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 8, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Castle was another suggestion, maybe you could morph your cave into a castle !
> 
> Oh c'mon mysnakesau, you cant tell us about your backyard enclosure and not show pics, How mean !



It's an enclosure I'll constantly change as I find something else that looks more junky, but this is just stuff thrown in, and I want some green carpet.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Aug 8, 2011)

love the shoe!


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 8, 2011)

LOL, any shoe i found around here that i'd be willing to sacrifice would probably gas the poor snake


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 8, 2011)

I bought new shoes. They were only $5


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 8, 2011)

This is my girls almost finished enclosure, need to put in the background, take out the fluro batten and upgrade the water bowl.:


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 28, 2011)

Kaotikjezta what a beautiful enclosure. How long have you had that set up? Am interested to know if stays that way or if your snake has managed to flatten your plants 

I went to the reject shop and found a miniature chair to add to my messy backyard, and there are always old cups to be found laying around.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 28, 2011)

She flattens them a bit but she likes to stay on the ground most of the time so they just need a bit of a readjust every now and again.


----------

